# Hackintosh bloqué sur le BIOS



## Xaldin (26 Mai 2015)

Hello ! 

Utilisateur de macs depuis quelques années, je ne m'étais jamais vraiment penché sur les hackintosh.. Même si je trouvais la démarche audacieuse et intéressante, mon ordre d'achat de mac ne m'a jamais poussé à en construire un moi même.. Avec mon mac mini, mon mac pro, mon macbook pro 17" et mon macbook blanc j'étais suffisamment fournis pour tenter l'expérience. 

Toute fois, après avoir revendu depuis peu mon mac mini qui prenait la poussière, et ma tour window I7, je suis tombé sur une offre très intéressante de quelqu'un qui vendait son hackintoh très bon marché ! Ayant besoin d'une deuxième tour en plus de mon mac pro (servant uniquement pour de la MAO dans mon studio), je me suis tenté dans l'aventure ! 
Faut dire que le gars savait ce qu'il avait fait avec son hackintosh, il m'a expliqué comment il l'avait monté à l'époque, ma fournis des sites en anglais dans les favoris.. 

Même si tout fonctionnait parfaitement, je souhaitais me renseigner un max sur le sujet, histoire de pouvoir faire des modifications moi même... une fois le mois de Juin fini et les examens passés (ou reporté en septembre  ). 
Toute fois en à peine 2 jours, j'ai déjà fais une bêtise avant d'avoir pu explorer quoi que se soit! 

L'ordinateur avait un HDD 1TO pour le système de MAC OS X sous yosemite, et un deuxième HDD de 3TO partitionné en 4 parties 
+- 1 TO en NTSF sur lequel était installé WINDOW 7 
+- 1 TO en Mac OS étendu (sauvegarde et divers) 
+- 1 TO sur une partition nommé W7 en FAT32 sur lequel il n'y avait que 10mo utilisé par des fichiers cachés (ou peut être 100 mais pas plus). 
Et une partition de 120 mo en NTFS nommé système qui devait surement être la partition de recovery window ou quelques chose du genre.. 

Voulant partager les fichiers communs sur la partition FAT entre ma session window et MAC os sans installer un utilitaire pour gérer le NTFS (j'ai eu plusieurs ennuis sur mon mac pro), mais non limité par les 4go, j'ai reformaté la partition fat32 en exfat (en copiant les quelques fichiers .trash et cie au cas où !) depuis window 7 puis je redémarré l'ordi (sans remettre les fichiers car je les ai delete par erreurs ).. 
Or mauvaise surprise lorsque je constate que je suis bloqué sur l'écran du BIOS Asus, sans pouvoir même y accéder à l'aide de la touche DEL..  La machine refuse de booter sur quoi que se soit! Il y avait peut être des données de BooT sur cette partition FAT. 

J'ai fais quelques recherche pour mon problème, mais vu que ce n'est pas moi qui ait installé le système, j'ai peur de faire une connerie qui va tout faire cramer  Non sérieusement, je préfère demander un avis avant de faire une bêtise.. 

Entre temps, je suis en train de démonter le disque dure de 3TO pour le mettre dans mon mac PRO et voir si je peux retrouver les données et les recopier dans le disque - si c'est ça le problème. 

Je peux vous passer les specs de la machine.. mais bon je crois pas que ça change grand chose ! (je répète tout fonctionnait sans soucis) 

CM P8P67Mpro rev3
Xeon 1230v2 
16 go de RAM 
4TO HDD 
GTX 650 TI Boost 

Ah oui, je viens d'envoyer un message au vendeur qui sera surement le mieux placé pour me répondre, mais ne sachant pas le temps qu'il va prendre pour me répondre... 

Merci pour le coup de main, je continue mes recherches en attendant !


----------



## zenelae (27 Mai 2015)

Coucou, lors d'abord, bravo pour l'achat de cette belle machine, un hack sous Xeon est une très bonne machine. Cela n'engage que mois bien sur.

Alors pour faire simple, car on ne peut que émettre des hypothèse sur ton soucis; nous pouvons dire que soit tu as shooter la partition contenant ton Booloader mac os ( clover- ou chameleon) soit tu as éffacés le bootlaodaer de base de 7 ( normalement plutot mis sur une partition de 100 mo environ.)

Alors je te conseilles, de tout remonter comme avant, oui oui tu lis bien ^^ puis par la suite d'installer sur clé USB le bootloader Clover, depuis une autre machien. En effet à partir de là, tu auras un bootoader qui lorsque tu booteras dessus, te permettra de charger une séquence de boot, Windows ou Mac Os, par la suite, rien de grave, une fois que tu accèdes à mac os, tu réinstalles le Bootloader sur la bonne partition.

lors d'un multi boot comme toi, il est préférable de faire plusieurs installation distincte, la première sous Mac Os sur le HDD / SSD 1 puis sur le HDD/SSD 2 faire l'installation de W7.  Cela permet en cas de crash du HDD 1 ou 2 d'avoir un second Os spécifique et fonctionnel.

Pour le partage de doc, je te conseil un 3 HDD au fomat Exfat, qui permet la lecture et écriture depuis les 2 Os.

Bien à toi

John


----------



## Xaldin (29 Mai 2015)

En effet j'ai réussi à reformater cette partition, à remettre les fichiers de boatloader et tout est reparti comme neuf ! Je crois qu'en du boatloader supprimé, le format exFAT32 a du bloqué au BIOS.. je ne sais pas trop pourquoi et comment, ou alors c'était peut être lié au HDD de 3TO ! En tout cas tout est rentré dans l'ordre et fonctionne comme avant !  Merci de ton aide ! 

En effet c'est vraiment une super machine ! Pour le prix auquel je l'ai eu, c'était vraiment une affaire ! 
Je crois que je vais acheter un ssd (enfin peut être un deuxième pour la partition window) pour le boosté complètement ( il est un peu plus lent que mon mac pro 1.1 pour l'ouverture d'une application, mais traite des données bien plus rapidement  ). 
J'hésite juste entre 2x128, ou 1x256 et 1x128.. j'ai un 128 dans mon mac pro et il lui reste constamment 10-12 go de libre (heureusement qu'il a 3 autres emplacement HDD où toutes les bibliothèque et librairies sont placées). Mais je crois qu'un petit tri s'impose.. j'ai retrouvé dans les fichier library un dossier de 158 go (j'ai pas compris vu que c'est une partition de 128  ). 

Il parait que les prix des SSD risquent de chuter d'ici quelques mois !


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mai 2015)

Ton erreur, c'est bien d'avoir formaté la partition FAT32 en ExFAT. Cette partition FAT32 est selon toute vraisemblance la partition EFI où devaient êtres installés les bootloaders de Windows et/ou d'OS X.

Il aurait fallu savoir ce que ça donnait en changeant l'ordre de boot et en passant le disque contenant Yosemite en premier (si ce n'était pas déjà le cas  ). S'il contenait le bootloader d'OS X, tu aurais très certainement pu démarrer dessus. En revanche, rien n'est moins sûr en ce qui concerne Windows car son bootloader à lui (le bootmgfw.efi) se trouve en principe sur la partition FAT32 et il aura certainement été effacé lors du formatage en exFAT.

Et si ton bios refusait de démarrer, c'est simplement parce qu'il est incapable de démarrer sur une partition exFAT. Il faut impérativement qu'elle soit formatée en FAT.

"The EFI System partition needs to be formatted with a FAT12, FAT16 or FAT32 file system" - source Wikipedia.

Conclusion : Il vaut mieux éviter de toucher aux partitions cachées comme EFI, NONAME, System reserved, etc. Elles ne prennent généralement que très peu de place (entre 100 et 300 Mo pour Windows et jusqu'à 650 Mo pour la partition Recovery HD d'OS X).

Et si tu veux partager des données entre les différents OS, préfère le NTFS qui est plus fiable que l'ExFAT. Contrairement à ce que l'on croit, il a plutôt tendance à corrompre les données dans le cas de l'utilisation de systèmes mixes et par ailleurs, le NTFS ne pose plus de problèmes sur Mac depuis longtemps. Les utilitaires comme Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS le gèrent très bien.

Plus d'infos sur les Bootloaders ici. Si tu veux te lancer à fond dans le Hackintosh, il faut que tu comprenne bien ces notions (et quelques autres ).


----------

